# DTG Service Needed - Setup/Artwork Help Wanted For a Fee



## snowpromod (Sep 3, 2013)

Looking for a DTG fulfillment service! Would like to find a company that can take my logos and layout ideas and formalize them, and make sure they come out good. I am willing to pay for the setup/design service upfront. Anyone that can help?

I have roughly 5 different logos and 6 or so layout ideas. 

Thanks
Matt


----------



## AKSTS (Jun 10, 2015)

snowpromod said:


> Looking for a DTG fulfillment service! Would like to find a company that can take my logos and layout ideas and formalize them, and make sure they come out good. I am willing to pay for the setup/design service upfront. Anyone that can help?
> 
> I have roughly 5 different logos and 6 or so layout ideas.
> 
> ...


Matt, you had PM'd me asking for my email address, however, I cannot respond to your PM because your mailbox is full and cannot accept any more PM's.

If you delete some of the PM's to clear up space, let me know, and I'll shoot you that email.

Thanks.

Peter


----------

